# Magdalena Frackowiak walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x9)



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

sehr schön.danke.


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

wow, schön


----------



## cloudbox (27 Dez. 2014)

Thanks for Magdalena!


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Chip0978 (13 Jan. 2015)

hot hot hot


----------



## haensler88 (12 Feb. 2015)

woher kennt man die nochmal? thx!


----------

